# Porcini mushroom?



## redgate (Sep 18, 2008)

We have found quite a few of these cute little mushrooms, and would like to know if they are edible. The closest I can find online is the porcini mushroom, but the photos are not identical to this one we found. FTR, this one (and most around it) is about 2 inches across the cap and about 2 inches from top to bottom. It was growing in our woodlands, in the soil/leaf litter. As you can see, the "stem" is thick, and gets more bulbous at the bottom. Does anyone know? I need to buy a book, because we have a HUGE variety of mushrooms here all season. I have to find out which are edible!


----------



## Ford Zoo (Jan 27, 2012)

While I can't tell you to eat it, I will give my thoughts based on your photos. Porcinis, or King boletes, are the choice edibles of the bolete family. Looks like you have a small, young version with your description (as long as it has pores under the cap and not gills) A few safety tips to keep in mind for boletes: 1) quick blue bruising when the flesh is torn, don't eat it; 2) red cap, don't eat it; 3) Bitter flavor while in the field, don't eat it. 

Boletes are easy for beginners and few are poisonous, just 'undesirable. Google will find you lots of info and pictures. I love the Wild Man Steve Brill site. He tells you what poisonous look alikes to be wary of. 

Happy Shrooming!


----------

